# Can you belive the trash talk in CO springs...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard this on the news last night apparently a columist for a Colorado Springs newspaper is calling the BYU cougars the most overrated #17 team in the history of college sports. I thought this was a classic trap game for the cougs. They were all looking past air force to play Utah and get thier shot at Ute fan, I thought they had a very good chance at getting beat by a good air force team who behind TCU is the best team the cougs have seen all year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BYU has beat Air Force by an average of 20 points the last three years. I'm not overly worried.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BYU has beat Air Force by an average of 20 points the last three years. I'm not overly worried.


Yes but you also were not worried about Washington or Colorado state and bolth teams nearly beat you. This is clearly with the exception of TCU the best team the cougs have seen all year, you should win just don't look past the falcons looking forward to the ute game. Utah has the luxury of doing that because they are playing san diego state one of the worst teams in college football. But as they say any given day any team can beat any other team. Heck pro your niners almost won the game last night see miracles can happen!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So much of the aura of college football is the chest thumping that comes with every game. Say your good opponents are overrated, and the bad ones are underrated. Its all posturing.

The truth of the matter is that the ratings are dynamic, and by the end of the year, after the games have been played out, are pretty dang good. Remember back when the season started and Tennessee was ranked? Now where are they? George was #1 at one time, and showed that like Hawaii of last year, they clearly don't belong in the BCS equation after their beat down from Florida. How many #1 ranked teams have fallen this year? I can think of USC, Georgia, LSU, Texas, Oklahoma, and whose next? Alabama? It will happen. The rankings change every week - and only the final rankings actually matter. 

BYU has done very well against the Falcons. It should be a good game. And if AF wins, then it will be clear that BYU shouldn't be ranked where they are. And if BYU wins, maybe that shows they should be ranked higher. Rankings will adjust and be refined every week until the season is over and that's how it should be.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it's good for the whole MWC when teams get ranked. Why would the Falcons want to belittle an oponent? Why not beat them and then claim, they beat the 17th ranked team. That would be a better feather in their cap.

I always laugh at teams that start chanting overrated at the end of a game when they beat a ranked team. Why not just puff out the chest and claim the spoils?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BYU has beat Air Force by an average of 20 points the last three years. I'm not overly worried.


BYU has beaten Utah the last two years too.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > BYU has beat Air Force by an average of 20 points the last three years. I'm not overly worried.
> ...


Must you remind us, Not ALL of us are Y fans... :evil:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The thing about the rankings that is stupid is that BYU was totally trashed by TCU...and now TCU is ranked lower just because they have two losses...even though those losses come at the expense of two pretty good teams. There is no way that BYU is a better football team than TCU! The newspaper article is right...BYU is way overrated.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Yes, yes we MUST! *OOO*


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

BYU is bad. Plain and simple. The author was correct as to call them the most overrated team in college football history.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

What happened in past years has absolutely no bearing on what will happen this year...if I were a betting man, I would be putting my money on Air Force. Is there a worse defense in College Football than BYU's?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> What happened in past years has absolutely no bearing on what will happen this year...if I were a betting man, I would be putting my money on Air Force. Is there a worse defense in College Football than BYU's?


I'm a betting man, what are willing to wager? 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> The thing about the rankings that is stupid is that BYU was totally trashed by TCU...and now TCU is ranked lower just because they have two losses...even though those losses come at the expense of two pretty good teams. There is no way that BYU is a better football team than TCU! The newspaper article is right...BYU is way overrated.


DEAD RIGHT!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Current line is BYU giving Air Force 5.5 points, @ Air Force, I think I am with Wyo2. Air Force @ home getting points. Money in the bank.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Current line is BYU giving Air Force 5.5 points, @ Air Force, I think I am with Wyo2. Air Force @ home getting points. Money in the bank.


Have you ever won a bet? I didn't think so! *\-\* Spike lovers ganging up on me, all you need is weatherby. :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> What happened in past years has absolutely no bearing on what will happen this year...if I were a betting man, I would be putting my money on Air Force. Is there a worse defense in College Football than BYU's?


I know of at least 8 teams that have worse defense than the Y, at least they couldn't pull out a win when they played the Y. Sometimes the best defense is a great offense.
Of course, many of the teams they play have stunted front lines.

That's what is so great about college football. Players change so much that it's a great tribute to teams like BYU who are able to maintain winning seasons for periods of years and have 18 game home wins in their conferences. Give them some credit. It's good for the whole conference. That's why I can't understand why a Ute fan cannot cheer for BYU when they play other teams. It actually makes the U look good when they beat the Y. The only reasons the U fans would not want the Y to be successful is they are either scared of them wining the conference or just hate the Mormon church.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> What happened in past years has absolutely no bearing on what will happen this year...if I were a betting man, I would be putting my money on Air Force. Is there a worse defense in College Football than BYU's?


The Utes offense. -BaHa!-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TCU lost twice.... in the MWC, they're not any lower than the Y. I think they're a better team than the Y and they dang near beat Utah. I think they're a better team than both BYU and Utah... but you can't lose twice and expect to be ranked higher than other folks in your conference, whether you're counting out of conference losses or not. The whole people hate the Y because they're "Mormon" thing is played out. Thats like saying because I hate the Yankees, I must have something against New Yorkers. Not the case but you see where I'm goin with it. I just don't like em. They Y defense is TERRIBLE.... have been all season and when they let teams like UW and CSU score right with the O... it shows. Utah... well, they're just lucky and sometimes I guess it pays to be lucky instead of good, because they're not good. Bad deal is they're going to wind up playing each other right out of a big bowl game but it'll be a big local win so thats what most of the folks will focus on until they remember the lack of national recognition and then we'll get the angst about not getting enough credit. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Utah is just as overrated at #7 as BYU is at #17. Utah had no business winning that game against TCU and are just lucky their freshman kicker got a bad case of the nerves. TCU is the best team in the MWC this year. BYU and Utah will settle who is second best on Nov. 22. But if the Utes do win and go on to a BCS game they will be exposed just like Hawaii was last year.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Boy you Y boys have got a lot to learn. Utah is as good as they are ranked. It may not seem that way because of Lutwig. But trust me they are. The Y sucks. Just face the facts, the U beat a team that totally dominated them. You call it "luck" I call it a BYU win, for example the past 2 years of U v.s. y. At least Utah was in that position to win and get "lucky at the end of the game, the Y was still wondering what day of the week it was. Not much is going to settled in the game. All you Y fans will be saying, "well they didn't get blown out by that many, a top 10 team should beat a team like BYU by 21 or more. No shocker, no upset, no close game, no prayers, just a good old butt kickin. Don't get your hopes too high and face the music. That way you won't be let down as much. You know it and I know it, lets face it, the U is a better team. Much better team. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> BYU is bad. Plain and simple.


Correction, Copper: BYU's_ defense _is plainly and simply bad. Their offense is actually really good. BYU's total offense is currently #17 in the country. Their scoring offense is #16. Compare that to Utah's #39 total offense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> Utah is as good as they are ranked.


A top 10 team would not have needed a last minute stand to eek out a 3 point win over New Mexico. And to hear Ute fans pounding their chests over TCU is the most comical thing I have seen since they rushed the field after beating an unranked Oregon State. Your team got lucky and you know it. If TCU makes two *easy* field goals then 45,000 black-clad Ute fans would have looked like they were attending a funeral. Utah is better than BYU this year, and will probably beat the Cougars, but they are still not a top 10 caliber team, and they will be exposed when they face a legitimate top 10 team in the BCS.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

A top ten team I am not worried about. Utah can and will hang in there if not win. If they get Florida or TT then that is a different story, but really don't need to worry about that. USC is nothing to write home about, Penn state is beatable, neither one of those "top ten" teams could "expose" Utah. Just keep being bitter about the Y losing, but get used to it because they will lose 2 more games this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> USC is nothing to write home about, Penn state is beatable, neither one of those "top ten" teams could "expose" Utah.


Then explain why they needed TCU to miss two field goals to avoid a loss at home? Why did they just barely eek out a win in Albuquerque? USC would destroy Utah. Pete Carroll's Trojans are known for falling asleep at the wheel against conference opponents (ie Oregon State) but not bowl games. Oklahoma, Texas, Texas Tech, Alabama and Florida would all destroy the Utes. Better hope they draw another Big Least opponent like they did in '04 cause this team is nowhere near as good as the '04 Utes.

Really, I am not bitter that BYU lost at TCU and is out of the BCS picture because they are not that good and if they are going to be exposed I would rather it be by a conference opponent than on the national stage which is what will happen to Utah if they go to the BCS.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> USC is nothing to write home about, Penn state is beatable, neither one of those "top ten" teams could "expose" Utah. Just keep being bitter about the Y losing, but get used to it because they will lose 2 more games this year.


I disagree... I think they'd both light up Utah and probably not break much of a sweat doing it. Utah is nothing special... they've barely won against poor opposition, TCU being the only team they've played worth mentioning and they barely got out of that game with a win. Penn State would kick their butts up one side and down the other. USC would pretty much run them off the field... and completely shut down their lackluster offense.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it is funny how so many UtahUte fans are talking about how good their team is. How many teams has Utah beaten that currently has a winning record? Maybe 3 or 4? This year, Michigan is nothing to brag about. Oregon State? Well, they did beat a pretty good USC team. Weber State? Not D1 ball, folks. Air Force and TCU, we finally have a couple decent wins! Granted, Utah has faced more winning teams than BYU has, but are any of those wins worthy of calling your team a #7 team? Maybe a #15 or 16. BYU, maybe a 23 or 24 on a good day right now.

Nov 22 will be a very telling day for both schools. I don't really expect it to be a blowout either way, but I would not be surprised to see BYU sneak out with a win over an overrated and overconfident Utah team. I don't see Utah's offense having the capability to keep up with BYU's offense. The thing that MIGHT win it for the Utes is turnovers, but so far Brian Johnson has thrown quite a few more picks than Max Hall has. In several games, I have wondered which team Johnson is really playing for.

Utah's defense is definitely better than BYU's, but their offense has been as inconsistent as I have ever seen it. Just about the exact opposite is true for BYU.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Any team can have a bad game. Remember last year when Utah beat the mighty UCLA Trojans they come back the next game and get beat buy a questionable UNLV team. It happens. I'd be more embarrassed about that lose than being beat by a very good TCU team, which actually outplayed the U.

I think it's Utah's year against BYU, but in no way is Utah a #7 team.

In the 04 Urban year, it would have been nice to see Utah actually get an opponent to play. I think the media looked at their schedule that year and decided to give them a bowl opponent equal to the other teams they had been playing, hoping for a good game. Those players that Ron McBride had that year were fantastic. Urban was lucky to have that weak schedule and Mac's players that year. What ever happened to Alex Smith? Utah was so high on him going into the pros and making an immediate impact.

Now Ron Mac goes to lowly Weber State that has never won a Big Sky Championship and in 4 years gets them one. GO WILDCATS. He even had Weber score 21 against the mighty Utes defense.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

How quickly cougar fans forget...wasn't it BYU that won at Washington on a fluke unsportsmanlike call? Isn't it Washington that is now 0-9? You can hum and haw all you guys want about Utah's win against a good TCU team, but at least Utah won the game on their own merit and by plays they made...and against a good team. BYU was gift-wrapped the Washington game by an overzealous official.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

whats funny is the same byu fans talking about how legit they were are now bashing on the utes. its very funny :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> How quickly cougar fans forget...wasn't it BYU that won at Washington on a fluke unsportsmanlike call? Isn't it Washington that is now 0-9? You can hum and haw all you guys want about Utah's win against a good TCU team, but at least Utah won the game on their own merit and by plays they made...and against a good team. BYU was gift-wrapped the Washington game by an overzealous official.


What an idiotic statement. They blocked the PAT attempt to win the game. And Utah did not beat TCU on their own merit. They beat them because TCU's kicker choked. If he makes those chip shots Utah loses the game! In other words, your team needed help from the opposing team. This is so obvious to everyone who does not drink the red kool-aid. And I am not arguing that BYU is better than Utah either. They are not, and Utah will probably beat them next week. But Utah is just as overrated at #7 and BYU is at #17 and if they end up playing against another top ten team in a BCS game they will get exposed!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> whats funny is the same byu fans talking about how legit they were are now bashing on the utes. its very funny :roll:


What's just as funny is utefan was guilty of the SAME thing just a month ago. Very funny indeed!

Utah LUCKED out against Oregon State and TCU, I realize you need look to go undefeated, but to assert they have "earned" all their wins is a stretch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> whats funny is the same byu fans talking about how legit they were are now bashing on the utes. its very funny :roll:


Yea, it is ironic that all you kool-aid drunk Ute fans are making the same arguments we were to boost your own overrated team. BYU got exposed by TCU. Utah was lucky to have them at home and they still only squeaked out a win because their kicker choked. But they will need more than luck against an Oklahoma or a Texas or a Florida. Utah will be exposed too, only your team's exposure will be in front of the whole nation. Have fun with that.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not trashing on the Utes. I actually cheer for them as much as I do BYU. Why the Utes cannot wish BYU a good season is just assinine. Don't the Utes realize that a good Y team actually makes them better and vise-versa? The Utes are pathetic in that one aspect. If BYU was 0-8 and Utah beats them, they still thump their chests. There is some underlying feeling for this behavior.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I knew that would be your reply...idiotic? Are you joking? If you don't think those 15 yards were the difference, think of it this way...the PAT was changed from a 20 yard kick to a 35 yard kick. Not a big deal? Ask the TCU kicker how big of a difference those 15 yards make!

The kick aside, Washington is 0-9! Why would a good team need help from an official to even have to beat such a lousy team? At least Utah won the game on a touchdown without help from the officials!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I'm not trashing on the Utes. I actually cheer for them as much as I do BYU. Why the Utes cannot wish BYU a good season is just assinine. Don't the Utes realize that a good Y team actually makes them better and vise-versa? The Utes are pathetic in that one aspect. If BYU was 0-8 and Utah beats them, they still thump their chests. There is some underlying feeling for this behavior.


I'm not trashing the cougs. I actually cheer for them as much as I do Utah. Why the cougar fans cannot wish Utah a good season is just assinine. Don't the cougs realize that a good U Team actually makes them better and vice-versa? The cougars are pathetic in that one aspect. IF Utah was 0-8 and BYU beats them, they still thump their chests. There is some underlying feeling for this behavior.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

the other funny thing is that you all knowing Y fans were all trying to defend the Y from there luck wins and saying good teams find a way to win, now calling Utahs close games luck, and they are no good, it is very funny. Utah scored a touchdown in the final minute against one of the best defenses in the country, call that luck if you want. And if you really want to get picky about that game, how about the one touchdown that they got, that really was not a touchdown, or the two pick plays that was so obvious the pro TCU announcers called, or the PI calls that was never made during critical Utah drives. To quote you Y fans, utah won the game deal with it. Could they beat the seven teams in front of them, maybe, some of them would kill them, could they hang with them, most likely. Could they beat the teams ranked behind them, YES and that is why they are ranked where they are not as good as the teams in front but better than the teams behind them. :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Rivals? :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not trashing on the Utes. I actually cheer for them as much as I do BYU. Why the Utes cannot wish BYU a good season is just assinine. Don't the Utes realize that a good Y team actually makes them better and vise-versa? The Utes are pathetic in that one aspect. If BYU was 0-8 and Utah beats them, they still thump their chests. There is some underlying feeling for this behavior.
> ...


Thats funny I thought the same thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> the other funny thing is that you all knowing Y fans were all trying to defend the Y from there luck wins and saying good teams find a way to win, now calling Utahs close games luck, and they are no good, it is very funny. Utah scored a touchdown in the final minute against one of the best defenses in the country, call that luck if you want. And if you really want to get picky about that game, how about the one touchdown that they got, that really was not a touchdown, or the two pick plays that was so obvious the pro TCU announcers called, or the PI calls that was never made during critical Utah drives. To quote you Y fans, utah won the game deal with it. Could they beat the seven teams in front of them, maybe, some of them would kill them, could they hang with them, most likely. Could they beat the teams ranked behind them, YES and that is why they are ranked where they are not as good as the teams in front but better than the teams behind them. :roll:


Even on the U touchdown drive there was a questionable pass interference that could have gone the other way. It happens in sport. TCU really is a better team than both Utah and BYU this year. Sometimes the ball and calls just bounce a teams way. Look at the last two seasons where Utah lost to BYU. It couls have gone Utahs way in both games. Couple calls one way or the other and Utes win. I give the Utes thier props, just get over the thought that if you don't beat the Y your season sucks. That type of one game mentality is a serious character flaw. Utes have a great team and have put some great seasons together. Just becasue you lost to the Y the last two years doesn't damper great seasons.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


What I fund funny is that the opposite is the truth. Utah would be happy to win only one game if that one game was against BYU. The Y/U game is bigger to utefan than to yfan. To assert the other is "asinine".


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's because over the past 30 years give or take a season or two, BYU is always the team to beat in their conference. They have been the target. To have that many winning seasons with a target on your back year after year after year is a major accomplishment. Now we see other teams like Utah putting together some good seasons and it just adds credability to the whole conference. Look at what the MWC has done to non-league teams this year. It's awesome. I would think the Utah fans and players would be cheering for the Y to win when they play teams from other conferences, but they don't. Would Utah really rather play an 0-9 Y team at the end of the year? They sure seem to cheer that way.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Give me a break...BYU fans are no better than Utah fans. In fact, and in all honesty, I can't stand BYU because of their fans. All of your claims regarding Utah fans can be said for BYU fans too...

...by the way, i always thought BYU hated Utah so bad because of their dominance in basketball. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Give me a break...BYU fans are no better than Utah fans. In fact, and in all honesty, I can't stand BYU because of their fans. All of your claims regarding Utah fans can be said for BYU fans too...
> 
> ...*by the way, i always thought BYU hated Utah so bad because of their dominance in basketball.* :wink:


Over the last five years who has dominated who?

In RIVALRIES there will be passion/disdain for the other side. Mix in religion and it is assured to happen, from both sides. That is what makes the Holy War 'special' every year. My wife has been wearing red every day for the last month, and I blue, but I still let her stay in my house. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I give the Utes thier props, just get over the thought that if you don't beat the Y your season sucks. That type of one game mentality is a serious character flaw. Utes have a great team and have put some great seasons together. Just becasue you lost to the Y the last two years doesn't damper great seasons.


Again, I give BYU their props, just get over the thought that if you don't beat the U your season sucks....are you kidding me?

This is college football. Look at a team like Penn State...do you mean to tell me that their one loss hasn't put a huge damper on their season thus far? The same should definitely be said about Utah. IF they lost to BYU, it would definitely put a huge damper on the season because their opportunity to play in a BCS game would be lost...that is huge.

As far as the last two seasons go, the losses to BYU did damper their seasons...how could they not. Those past two teams not only lost to their rival, but they also lost the chance at conference championships and better bowl games. Why wouldn't that damper their seasons?

Do you mean to tell me that BYU's loss to TCU hasn't dampered their season? Or, if BYU loses to Utah that it won't further damper their season? Isn't the difference between good teams and great teams their ability to win close games...not lose them?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> *That's because over the past 30 years give or take a season or two, BYU is always the team to beat in their conference.* They have been the target. To have that many winning seasons with a target on your back year after year after year is a major accomplishment. Now we see other teams like Utah putting together some good seasons and it just adds credability to the whole conference. Look at what the MWC has done to non-league teams this year. It's awesome. I would think the Utah fans and players would be cheering for the Y to win when they play teams from other conferences, but they don't. Would Utah really rather play an 0-9 Y team at the end of the year? They sure seem to cheer that way.


not if you take in to consideration the past 15 years or so. Utah has been the better program. Also since the Mountain West they have not been the dominant program, Utah has been better


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Over the last five years who has dominated who?

In RIVALRIES there will be passion/disdain for the other side. Mix in religion and it is assured to happen, from both sides. That is what makes the Holy War 'special' every year. My wife has been wearing red every day for the last month, and I blue, but I still let her stay in my house. :mrgreen:[/quote]

Well, let's see...five years...since this year hasn't started, I assume you mean the past five seasons. So, let's look:

2007/2008--BYU conference champions
2006/2007--BYU conference champions
2005/2006--Wash...BYU better record, but Utah beat cougs out in conference tournament and split during regular season.
2004/2005--Utah conference champions
2003/2004--Utah...BYU had better record in conference, but Utah won tournament championship and knocked BYU out

I hardly see that as dominance the past five years...going back even further...
2002/2003--BYU/Utah conference co-champions
2001-2002--Utah second place, BYU fourth
2000-2001--Wash--Utah conference champion, BYU tournament champion
1999-2000--Utah conference champion

Going back to the old WAC days even furthers Utah's recent success...so, if you want to say that BYU has been dominating, say that they have dominated only the past two years... :|

In rivalries their is disdain and passion on both sides...agreed.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Give me a break...BYU fans are no better than Utah fans. In fact, and in all honesty, I can't stand BYU because of their fans. All of your claims regarding Utah fans can be said for BYU fans too...
> 
> ...by the way, i always thought BYU hated Utah so bad because of their dominance in basketball. :wink:


We see things from the exact same point of view on this subject, along with Bowhunter3. Nice to know there are others out there that watch the same games as I do. It would be exhausting watching the games so one sided all the time.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break...BYU fans are no better than Utah fans. In fact, and in all honesty, I can't stand BYU because of their fans. All of your claims regarding Utah fans can be said for BYU fans too...
> ...


You mean she lets you stay in the house, we all know who wears the pants in that relationship. :wink: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> My wife has been wearing red every day for the last month, and I blue, but I still let her stay in my house. :mrgreen:


You mean she lets you stay in the house, we all know who wears the pants in that relationship. :wink: :lol:[/quote]Hey! This is the internet, let me live in my fanatsy world will you?! :evil:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has been wearing red every day for the last month, and I blue, but I still let her stay in my house. :mrgreen:
> ...


Hey! This is the internet, let me live in my fanatsy world will you?! :evil:[/quote]

Sorry I was too busy being an internet bully. :shock: :lol: Lets just say most of us are in the same boat. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break...BYU fans are no better than Utah fans. In fact, and in all honesty, I can't stand BYU because of their fans. All of your claims regarding Utah fans can be said for BYU fans too...
> ...


I just puked in my mouth! What a load, when have you EVER had anything good to say about BYU? :roll: Even when BYU beat Utah two years in a ROW, you bad mouthed BYU. To try and assert you are neutral on BYU/Utah is farther out there than what even coyoteslayer would say on the subject. :? Put the bottle down and back away from the sauce.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Give me a break...BYU fans are no better than Utah fans. In fact, and in all honesty, I can't stand BYU because of their fans. All of your claims regarding Utah fans can be said for BYU fans too...
> 
> ...by the way, i always thought BYU hated Utah so bad because of their dominance in basketball. :wink:


Yeah, but BYU always has a better cross country program!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Outside of *women* gymnastics, what sport has Utah 'dominated' BYU over the last 5 years?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Wrestling for one, football for another, yes that is right, FOOTBALL. Aside from the score Utah won those last two games in every way except the score. The Y should get some shirts made up that say 

"Livin' on a prayer". :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> Aside from the score Utah won those last two games in every way except the score.


 -_O- -BaHa!- -_O-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Wrestling for one, football for another, yes that is right, FOOTBALL. Aside from the score Utah won those last two games in every way except the score. The Y should get some shirts made up that say
> 
> "Livin' on a prayer". :lol:


Has Utah had wrestling in the last 5 years? I mean outside of the girls cafeteria where the 'ladies' wrestle over pork rinds?

Funny, you earlier made a post about how you see things 'objectively', now you say Utah "won those last two games in every way except score". That is classic HOGAN logic right there. Question, did Utah LOSE the games against Oregon State and TCU in "every way except the score"? You're killing me. -_O- -^|^- -/|\-


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Wrestling for one, football for another, yes that is right, FOOTBALL. Aside from the score Utah won those last two games in every way except the score. The Y should get some shirts made up that say
> 
> "Livin' on a prayer". :lol:


What games were you watching?

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Question, did Utah LOSE the games against Oregon State and TCU in "every way except the score"? You're killing me. -_O- -^|^- -/|\-


I would love to hear the answer to that one.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

**** you pro, we are going to run out of dancing chickens, quit wasting them on Ute Fans, they just don't get it, while the U regularly uses the dancing chickens for object lessons in class, I don't know that too many of these guys on here attended. :wink: 
Hogan, tell me at what point you think the U ever deserved the '07 game, the U was only ahead for a total of 56 seconds, look at the rest of the stats to see where you give the edge: The only advantage was TO's for the U, the Y was 4/4 in red zone and 2/3 on 4th downs including 4th and 18 :lol: 
http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=9944
Score by Quarters	1	2	3	4	Score
Utah 0	0	3	7	10	
Brigham Young 0	3	3	11	17

Scoring Summary:
2nd	04:47	BY PAYNE, Mitch 22 yd field goal, 8-36 2:55, UT 0 - BY 3
3rd	09:45	UT SAKODA, Louie 35 yd field goal, 12-47 5:15, UT 3 - BY 3
02:52	BY PAYNE, Mitch 23 yd field goal, 9-67 3:04, UT 3 - BY 6
4th	13:48	BY PAYNE, Mitch 35 yd field goal, 8-39 1:37, UT 3 - BY 9
01:34	UT MACK, Darrell 1 yd run (SAKODA, Louie kick), 15-69 7:11, 
UT 10 - BY 9
00:38	BY UNGA, Harvey 11 yd run (COLLIE, Austin pass from HALL, 
Max), 7-80 0:56, UT 10 - BY 17

UT	BY
FIRST DOWNS 14	21
RUSHES-YARDS (NET) 39-115	33-155
PASSING YDS (NET) 129	269
Passes Att-Comp-Int	29-17-2	41-17-1
TOTAL OFFENSE PLAYS-YARDS	68-244	74-424
Fumble Returns-Yards	0-0	0-0
Punt Returns-Yards 1-3	1-6
Kickoff Returns-Yards	4-71	1-26
Interception Returns-Yards	1-0	2-6
Punts (Number-Avg) 7-44.9	4-40.5
Fumbles-Lost 0-0	2-1
Penalties-Yards 10-94	5-48
Possession Time 31:17	28:43
Third-Down Conversions	7 of 18	5 of 17
Fourth-Down Conversions	0 of 0	2 of 3
Red-Zone Scores-Chances	2-3	4-4
Sacks By: Number-Yards	1-9	3-24

RUSHING: Utah-MACK, Darrell 14-56; LOUKS, Corbin 5-28; JOHNSON, Brian 14-25;
BROOKS, Jereme 3-7; WESSON, Elijah 1-5; TEAM 1-minus 1; BROWN, Freddie 1-minus
5. Brigham Young-UNGA, Harvey 23-141; TONGA, Manase 4-19; SEMANOFF, Joe 3-10;
HALL, Max 3-minus 15.

PASSING: Utah-JOHNSON, Brian 17-29-2-129. Brigham Young-HALL, Max 17-40-1-269;
COLLIE, Austin 0-1-0-0.

RECEIVING: Utah-GODFREY, Bradon 7-73; RICHARDS, Derre 4-42; WESSON, Elijah 2-1;
WILSON, Marquis 1-11; HERNANDEZ, Bria 1-2; BROWN, Freddie 1-0; ROGERS, Dallin
1-0. Brigham Young-COLLIE, Austin 5-126; PITTA, Dennis 3-35; GEORGE, Andrew
3-20; REED, Michael 2-26; ALLEN, Matt 2-22; UNGA, Harvey 1-27; TONGA, Manase
1-13.

INTERCEPTIONS: UT-JIANNONI, Joe 1-0. BY-BAUMAN, Matt 1-3; HODGKISS,Corby 1-3.

FUMBLES: Utah-None. Brigham Young-HALL, Max 1-0; UNGA, Harvey 1-1.

SACKS (UA-A): UT-GAISON, Kepa 1-0. BY-JORGENSEN, Jan 2-0; KEHL,Bryan 1-0.


----------

